# Vintage Rockwell Belt Sander Oil



## DixieBonsai (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought a vintage Rockwell Belt sander Model 337 off of eBay.I am really pleased with it, it is a hoss.Much better made than the plastic junk they make these days.In looking at the old owners manual, which I found online, I see that it has oil in it, in a reservoir behind the driven pulley, that needs replenishing.It says use Rockwell Gear Oil part #154YX, but looking at parts drawings I see that this is unavailable.Does anyone know what type of oil it was and does that oil have to be "yellow metal" safe?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might contact Rockwell and see what they say. Until then I think I would try to flush out all the old oil out of the system. 

If you end up guessing, my guess would be a standard 90 weight gear oil.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out worm drive Skill saws*

They may use a similar oil.... hypoid ? It may be 90 wt as Steve suggests... I donno? It's the same kind of gear box on a small power tool. I may have some. Or it may be a white grease? I'll check on my shelf. :smile3:


----------



## DixieBonsai (Mar 23, 2017)

I notice from extensive Googling on the subject, woodnthings, that there is a gentleman in your area, the 586 area code, named Dick Journeyman, who is well known for supplying obsolete parts for these vintage tools.I have left a message for him seeking advice and a source for the motor brushes.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

You might try comparing worm drive saw oil to the oil suggested for your sander. I would think they would be similar.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is what I found:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/tube-grease-p-58269.html?osCsid=tav8c4d7mtitd1oplje6dd94h3


----------



## DixieBonsai (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank You, fellow Tennessean, BigJim, we live up near Nashville. I don't see my model listed but what I will do is find an owners manual for some of those that are listed and see what they intended this lube for.I know you have seen these old cast aluminum Rockwell sanders,
it is a beast, sounds very strong.I am proud of this find at $50 and glad I overlooked the new one's.This looks like one of those tools someone bought and used a few times but has spent most of its life sitting on a shelf.


BigJim said:


> This is what I found:
> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/tube-grease-p-58269.html?osCsid=tav8c4d7mtitd1oplje6dd94h3


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey neighbor, glad to have another Tennessean with us. You made out like a champ on that sander, I used one of those for years and love it. I have one like in the picture below. That isn't mine but it is like mine, I had three of them when I was in business but only have the one now. Mine uses the oil/grease like your's does also, instead of a belt mine is a chain drive.


----------



## DixieBonsai (Mar 23, 2017)

Kerrys said:


> You might try comparing worm drive saw oil to the oil suggested for your sander. I would think they would be similar.


That is what I was having trouble figuring out.It only gives an obsolete part number for the oil, it doesn't give a description as to what weight that oil was.


----------



## DixieBonsai (Mar 23, 2017)

You have the "locomotive" type BigJim, the real workhorse.I'm sure the chain drive is much better than this one's belt drive.I think if my hobby use of woodworking tools expands, I would like to have one of those as well.I got the smaller one because my wife likes to help me some,cant turn down free help,nice to have someone to work with, and I thought the locomotive might be too much for her, she is not a large person.This one itself, being vintage, is pretty heavy and powerful.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That sander you have will get the job done well and won't hurt your back or wear you out like the one I have. Another thing I noticed about the one I have, if you are wearing a watch, it will speed the time up on the watch. lol


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

About a year ago, we had a thread on Rockwell sander race!


----------



## jmpaq (Jul 27, 2017)

HI,
sorry I can't help you with the oil, but I have a question.

I just borrowed a similar belt sander from my brother-in-law. Unfortunately when I pressed the front roller to release the belt the whole thing nearly popped right out.
Could I get you to scan/take a picture of the page that describes the front roller latching mechanism?

thanks and regards,

jmpaq


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I couldn't copy the exploded view of your sander but here is a link to it.
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/portercable-337-belt-sander.html


----------

